# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu - dao Tuan Chau - Du lịch Hạ Long

## hangnt

Công viên Quốc tế Hoàng Gia Đảo Tuần Châu

Vịnh Hạ Long - Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với hàng ngàn các hòn đảo lớn nhỏ được tạo hoá sắp xếp trên đại dương bao la của biển trời Hạ Long, mỗi một hòn đảo mang một dáng vẻ riêng, đảo thì có Hang Sửng Sốt, đảo thì có Động Thiên Cung, có Hang Trinh Nữ.... riêng Tuần Châu là hòn đảo đất duy nhất nằm trong vùng Di sản ngoài những vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên như rừng thông, hồ nước, bãi biễn đảo còn mang trên mình những dấu tích lịch sử của đất nước Việt Nam. Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh - vị cha già của dân tộc Việt Nam đã chọn đảo Tuần Châu làm nơi nghỉ ngơi của Người và các vị lãnh đạo cao cấp của Đảng và Nhà nước khi Người về thăm đảo năm 1959.


Đảo Tuần Châu hiện tại có diện tích khoảng 400ha, có vị trí rất thuận lợi cả về đường thuỷ và đường bộ. Đảo cách quốc lộ 18A khoảng 2km. Đây là tuyến đường huyết mạch quan trọng kết nối tam giác tăng trưởng kinh tế Hà Nội - Hải Phòng - Quảng Ninh. Hiện nay các phương tiện giao thông đến Tuần Châu mất khoảng 2 giờ và đi từ Móng Cái về cũng chỉ mất 3 giờ. Về đường thuỷ thì có tuyến tàu cánh ngầm đi từ Móng Cái đến Hạ Long mất 2 giờ và từ Hải Phòng sang mất 1 giờ.

Theo quy hoạch được duyệt, diện tích đảo Tuần Châu sẽ mở rộng lên tới 675 ha.

Tên đảo Tuần Châu được ghép từ hai chữ “lính tuần” và “tri châu” vì xưa kia, thời phong kiến, trên đảo đặt một trạm lính canh phòng có nhiệm vụ tuần tra, bảo vệ vùng biên ải do viên tri châu quản lý. Từ năm 1999 trở về trước, cơ sở vật chất trên đảo rất nghèo nàn và lạc hậu: không có điện lưới, không có nước sạch, đường xá chỉ là đường mòn và không có các phương tiện giao thông cơ giới. Tuần Châu lúc đó chỉ là một xã đảo nghèo trực thuộc thành phố Hạ Long, nhân dân chủ yếu sống bằng nghề chài lưới sử dụng các phương tiện đánh bắt rất thô sơ. Đời sống văn hoá tinh thần của người dân vì thế rất thiếu thốn.



Con đường vào đảo
Dự án đầu tiên mang tầm chiến lược quan trọng của Công ty Âu Lạc là lấp biển, đắp con đường nối liền Tuần Châu với quốc lộ 18A. Được sự quan tâm của Đảng và Nhà nước, và sự đồng ý phê chuẩn của Chính phủ, ngày 28-02-1998 con đường chính thức được khởi công xây dựng. Trải qua muôn vàn khó khăn gian khổ nhưng với ý chí quyết tâm và lòng đoàn kết của ban lãnh đạo cũng như toàn thể cán bộ công nhân viên Công ty Âu Lạc, ngày 08-02-1999 con đường đã chính thức nối đảo với đất liền và biến ước mơ của dân trên đảo thành hiện thực.


Đảo Tuần Châu đã nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước và được coi là điểm đến không thể thiếu của các tour du lịch với các công trình như:

• Câu lạc bộ cá heo, hải cẩu sư tử biển, trình diễn ca múa nhạc thời trang,

• Rạp xiếc

• Câu lạc bộ biểu diễn cá sấu,

• Bãi tắm nhân tạo dài hơn 4 km,

• Khu ẩm thực Việt Nam,

• Quần thể các cụm biệt thự, khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao 200 phòng

• Khu vui chơi giải trí dưới nước gồm hoạt động như cano kéo dù, môtô trượt nước tốc độ cao v.v...

• Dịch vụ tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long bằng tàu du lịch, bằng cano.

• Dịch vụ tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long bằng máy bay trực thăng

• Công viên trình diễn nhạc nước, laser, chiếu phim trên màn nước lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam.



_ Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký  Du lịch Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu – Sapa - Nội Bài 6N/5Đ  -  Du lich Ha Noi – Ha Long – Tuan Chau – Sapa - Noi Bai 6N/5Đ_ 
_ Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Tour du lich Ha Long_
_Cùng khám phá du lịch Hạ Long - du lich Ha Long_

----------


## Mituot

Tuần Châu nhìn bao quát trông đẹp quá

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Tuần Chầu nhìn đẹp và thoáng đãng ghê

----------


## halongbay

thông tin và giá tàu thăm vịnh hạ long tại :www.halongbaybooking.com

----------


## halongbay

halongbaybooking.com

----------


## Meoluoi9x

nhìn như viên ngọc xanh của HL vậy
HL năm nay nổi như cồn nhé

----------


## thunhunguyet

Nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## nangmuadong

Nhìn thích quá nhưng có vài người bạn lại bảo không thích lắm. Có lẽ sẽ đến đó một lần.

----------


## khoan_gieng

Hi vọng hè được đến Tuần Châu chơi  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thật... mà mềnh chưa dc đi

----------


## khanhszin

một thiên đường trong mơ

----------


## hoaihuongtmdt

Du lịch Hạ Long là chuyến du lịch biển đẹp nhất mà mình từng đi, Hạ long xứng đáng là 1 trong 7 kì quan thiên nhiên thế giới.

----------


## saohoa

Vẻ đẹp nhân tạo quá ko thích
1 là hiện đại lun ko thì hoang sơ lun mới thích

----------


## littlelove

lần trc đến đây vào buổi tối chả nhìn rõ j cả

----------


## dung89

Về đêm mới thực sự đẹp

----------

